# MAINE COON cat clawing carpet - HELP!



## Kipp (Oct 31, 2008)

Any suggestions to prevent my 8mth Maine Coon from clawing my stair carpet ?

I have tried everything but he WILL NOT listen!!!, I am an experianced MC owner and have never come across an untrainable one before!!!!. My other girl (who is from the same litter of a registered breeder) is PERFECT, he however is becoming more and more naughty each day.

He is due to be neutered within the next month, I am hoping that this may help his behaviourable issues.

Any ideas folks?

THANKYOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Lemon works though not sure you want to rub that in your carpet, lol. Trouble is, as you'll know, once they find a place to claw their scent in, it's hard to stop them. Water sprays are good, but thats only if you catch them in the act. You could tack one of those flat cat scratchers to the stair he's clawing*


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it just one area that is being scratched??? If so, you can buy a special sort of double sided sticky tape and attach it to that area. They will hate it and it shouldn't be long until they scratch elsewhere!!!

If they are doing it all over the place, it will have to be a case of moving them away every time or shouting no or even squirting them with water til they get the idea!

Lou
X


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Kipp said:


> Any suggestions to prevent my 8mth Maine Coon from clawing my stair carpet ?
> 
> I have tried everything but he WILL NOT listen!!!, I am an experianced MC owner and have never come across an untrainable one before!!!!. My other girl (who is from the same litter of a registered breeder) is PERFECT, he however is becoming more and more naughty each day.
> 
> ...


The neutering will calm him down after a couple of weeks hun but for now i'd try some double sided sticky tape on that step - see how he reacts xx

if that doesn't phase him try spraying something citrus on it - they're not too keen on the smell so he won't want it on his paws hun xx

if they don't work i'll have a think xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

ok just read up the page and seen Wendy and Lou have said the same LOL xx


----------



## Kipp (Oct 31, 2008)

The down stairs in wooden flooring so the stairs is the 1st point of call for scratching I think. 

They are indoor cats only and even though a scratch post etc etc is provided, it appears that my carpet is more desirable at the moment!!

I may actually try some double sided tape and hope that works. 

I have never had behaviour problems before with MC's. However my 8mth by is causing sleep problems by waking me up each and every morning, an hr earlier each week at the moment so he HAS to go and sleep on the landing i'm afraid.

I have had a male MC before and haven't found this level of distrubtive behaviour, saying that I think 8mths, you have to expect some level of that really!!!!!.

He also has this terrible habit of chewing anything he can get his paws on. My 10mth MC female however, is a golden angel.

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hope you manage to sort something out with his scratching.
I know about the chewing thing, as some of our Norwegians do that We've had, the computer wires, speaker wires, lamp wires, phone charger wires all chewed through I have a wire free room for them at night now, as i'd just not get any sleep wondering what they'd chew through next*


----------



## Kipp (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, he chews anything. I am now getting rather concerned about the christmas tree lights!!. I think they will be off when he's in the room and on when supervised.

I don't want to even think what a dreadful situation could occur if he chewed through them whilst they were on.

Any one else with any christmas tree light experiances and this is my 1st yr with a wire nibbling puss!!!!!!!!!!!!? x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, that was my fear too. So the cats are only allowed in the room if they can be watched. It's the safest thing we could come up with.*


----------



## Kipp (Oct 31, 2008)

We normally have tree's in every room downstairs but I think that's going to change this year!

It's going to be a rather dull lit house this year I think but hey,.. my babies come 1st.

Taking my other MC, Tilly to the vet tomorrow for her FIP check up so I hope all is okay and the 1st vet wrongly diagnoised her. How they can re-test i'm not 100% but fingers crossed.

x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Kipp said:


> The down stairs in wooden flooring so the stairs is the 1st point of call for scratching I think.
> 
> They are indoor cats only and even though a scratch post etc etc is provided, it appears that my carpet is more desirable at the moment!!
> 
> ...


sounds like ur describing my mc cat hugo 
he is the same with scratching the carpet and i tried so many things and when u dont look or go away and come back u can see the carpet being scratch again 
And he loves to chew anything made of plastic ... especially at night times when we try to sleep haha

i hope u will get that scratching sorted... and then tell me how u did it


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Scarlett was having a good chew of a plastic coathanger today - really getting her teeth into it she was! They also love plastic bags, cardboard, anything fluffy...the list goes on!!!

Hope the checkup with the vet is good news for you

Lou
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Taking my other MC, Tilly to the vet tomorrow for her FIP check up so I hope all is okay and the 1st vet wrongly diagnoised her. How they can re-test i'm not 100% but fingers crossed.


*Jesus, how can they wrongly diagnose that, it's a horrible thing and cats don't survive when they have it
If the cat had that you'd soon know*


----------



## Kipp (Oct 31, 2008)

Funny how you say plastic, my 2 scratch the fronts on fridges, washing machines and even when i put the tap on in the bath, they go crazy to scratch the inside of the bath!!!!! - what's that all about?

When ever I come home with carrier bags they run a mile, however, if I leave one down there in it like a shot!! - it doesn't make sense!!!!. Im so glad i'm not alone on this one!!!!

I thought it was due to teething with mine, but I am assuming that yours are of adult age and still doing the plastic chew thingy!!??


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Kipp said:


> Funny how you say plastic, my 2 scratch the fronts on fridges, washing machines and even when i put the tap on in the bath, they go crazy to scratch the inside of the bath!!!!! - what's that all about?
> 
> When ever I come home with carrier bags they run a mile, however, if I leave one down there in it like a shot!! - it doesn't make sense!!!!. Im so glad i'm not alone on this one!!!!
> 
> I thought it was due to teething with mine, but I am assuming that yours are of adult age and still doing the plastic chew thingy!!??


they will be 3 years old now soon....and its only the boy having that "issue" with plastic lol 
he keeps chewing on plastic wrappers all night and i cant sleep because of that  he walks through the full house to find plastic and then brings it in the bedroom to chew it there beside the bed. Slowly i start believing he is doing this only to annoy me


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, mine love plastic bags, they run and slide across the floors in them
Yes, mine are adults, the one will be 3 in January*


----------



## Kipp (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like I have years of this to come then !!!! (no complaints at all though!). My 1st MC was passed to me at an aging 12yrs. Bless Kim, he went through so much towards the end and when he passed I found a breeder local in Nottingham and knew that after 1 MC I would have to have another. I would LOVE a 3rd but as Tilly my have FIP the vet has said not too. I have considered a NWF, as I think they are beautiful animals also.

I HOPE that Tilly is ok, and should the vet say I can have another, then i will be intouch with the breeder asap and have a 3rd.

I have to give so much thanks to the breeder as she has been SO supportive, and of course so concerned that Tilly came to us with FIP and has carried out every test to ensure her cats are 100% ok. 

I had never heard of FIP before, however after researching the net for hrs on end and the advice of this forum, the dreadful diesease should SO have a cure. Everyone say's that Tilly should be very ill, but she's FINE, that's the confusion I have. I doubted the results 4mths ago but until regestering on this site, my concerns have now caused me to choose another vet.

I have never had a problem with the vet surgery but maybe it's the vet? Who knows, I won't raise judgement until further opinion is taken.

THANKS SOOOOOO MUCH FOR YOUR ADVICE. xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It all sounds very odd to me. I've not known of a cat to survive FIP. Coronavirus is more likely what your cat has, which can, but is rare mutate into FIP, which is fatal.
I've put this link for you*. Feline infectious peritonitis (FIP)


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

My 5yr old MC neuter loves anything plastic - yet my 6 yr old one isn't bother by anything like that - suppose it's all down to the lines lol xx

I have 2 entires that like to sink their claws into carpet too but it's discouraged and theyre shown their scratchers x nice thing is the kittens don't do it as mum doesn't lol xx and i've just had 90% of the house hard floored  lol xx


----------



## Kipp (Oct 31, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *It all sounds very odd to me. I've not known of a cat to survive FIP. Coronavirus is more likely what your cat has, which can, but is rare mutate into FIP, which is fatal.
> I've put this link for you*. Feline infectious peritonitis (FIP)


The vet did say she had the Coronavirus. Her diagnosis then by results from the lab was WET FIP. I find this hard to agree. I feel that if the diesease had mutated to FIP, why an earth is Tilly eating, drinking, playing, and just happy happy?.

One person said that the virus can take upto 7 yrs to mutate into full FIP. So I ask why the vet already said WET FIP?

I use one of the top recommended vet's in Derby and have done for yrs an yrs, I have never had this doubt before. I have to say though, I am with the belief she has been subjected to the coronavirus but mutation to WET FIP based on a Uveitus that lasted 48hrs? - i'm not sure.

At the vet at 3pm tomorrow, I will post you all an update afterwards. xxxxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yes, please do, i'll be very interested in hearing about it. Fingers crossed for you*


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

I really hope that the vet has got it wrong - I must say, I would be surprised if your cat had wet FIP as it is not one of these viruses that cats can get and then just live with.

Lou
X


----------



## Kipp (Oct 31, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> I really hope that the vet has got it wrong - I must say, I would be surprised if your cat had wet FIP as it is not one of these viruses that cats can get and then just live with.
> 
> Lou
> X


Maybe, if the Uveitus diagnosis was the DRY form of FIP then maybe how long does the WET form take to show symptoms? I have tried a quick internet hunt but with no joy.

If anyone knows of any experiance of the time scale between Dry & Wet I would be more than delighted to hear from you.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Found this link for you too, it says this about wet FIP*
*In the wet form, the chest cavity and/or abdomen will fill with yellowish fluid, containing high amounts of proteins, but no sign of bacterial infection. The cat will be pot-bellied, a clear sign that the abdomen is filling up. This may happen in a matter of only a few days - wet FIP can develop very dramatically and quickly!*

*This is the link * http://www.fip-support.org/


----------



## Kipp (Oct 31, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Found this link for you too, it says this about wet FIP*
> *In the wet form, the chest cavity and/or abdomen will fill with yellowish fluid, containing high amounts of proteins, but no sign of bacterial infection. The cat will be pot-bellied, a clear sign that the abdomen is filling up. This may happen in a matter of only a few days - wet FIP can develop very dramatically and quickly!*
> 
> *This is the link * http://www.fip-support.org/


having taken a good look at that webpage (thanks very much), I have another forum running "FIP advice", as Tilly has suddenly developed a "wobbly tum". I am worried it's fluid build up, however it feels more like simple flab rather than a hard mass of fluid, hence another reason why she's off to Mr Vet tomorrow PM.

One forum reply said that if it was fluid build up you would be able to hear the fluid slosh around, this I have tried and there is no sound. It just feels like "jelly belly" to be totally honest!!!!!.

I have never had a female MC before and since they are over large cats anyhow, maybe a female MC owner may have a girly with a bit of extra tum flab that isn't formed as a hard mass???? x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It will be flab more than likely. Our Norwegians are the same if not kept active enough. Then saying that a lot of neuters get jelly belly, lol. If it was FIP she would have a very swollen tummy, there is no way she'd still be alive. There have been 4 cases of it that I know of this year and none of the cats survived, they were all very ill, on drips ect and either died or were put to sleep. Your girl just does'nt tie in with the FIP symptoms*


----------



## Kipp (Oct 31, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *It will be flab more than likely. Our Norwegians are the same if not kept active enough. Then saying that a lot of neuters get jelly belly, lol. If it was FIP she would have a very swollen tummy, there is no way she'd still be alive. There have been 4 cases of it that I know of this year and none of the cats survived, they were all very ill, on drips ect and either died or were put to sleep. Your girl just does'nt tie in with the FIP symptoms*


I have to say that having felt behind her neck and general body, you can certainly "pinch more than in inch" all over!!!. So I hope we right in this case.

I will be back in touch tomorrow after the vet at 3pm.

Kindest regards........Janine (Kipp)


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Kipp said:


> having taken a good look at that webpage (thanks very much), I have another forum running "FIP advice", as Tilly has suddenly developed a "wobbly tum". I am worried it's fluid build up, however it feels more like simple flab rather than a hard mass of fluid, hence another reason why she's off to Mr Vet tomorrow PM.
> 
> One forum reply said that if it was fluid build up you would be able to hear the fluid slosh around, this I have tried and there is no sound. It just feels like "jelly belly" to be totally honest!!!!!.
> 
> I have never had a female MC before and since they are over large cats anyhow, maybe a female MC owner may have a girly with a bit of extra tum flab that isn't formed as a hard mass???? x


i have 5yr and 6yr old neuter MC's (on my website but only shows faces) they both have a little hanging bit due to weight loss from stress when we moved house (twice in a couple of years due to needing more room - this is other reason why - they now are getting more exercise than before though due to space to run about) it's not something unusual so don't worry xx


----------



## Kipp (Oct 31, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> i have 5yr and 6yr old neuter MC's (on my website but only shows faces) they both have a little hanging bit due to weight loss from stress when we moved house (twice in a couple of years due to needing more room - this is other reason why - they now are getting more exercise than before though due to space to run about) it's not something unusual so don't worry xx


Thanks for that.

I have just taken a look at your webpage and I have to say you have some STUNNING cats. Your black solid is beautiful (Lady). My 1st MC (Kim, a boy though) was a solid, I haven't found a breeder that breeds them, only tabbies 'n' torties. Plus, living in Derby I didn't want to go too far a field for a breeder as travel time isn't always great for a kitty.

Truely, lovely cats you have............ 
Thanks again,

Take care, Janine (Kipp) x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Kipp said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I have just taken a look at your webpage and I have to say you have some STUNNING cats. Your black solid is beautiful (Lady). My 1st MC (Kim, a boy though) was a solid, I haven't found a breeder that breeds them, only tabbies 'n' torties. Plus, living in Derby I didn't want to go too far a field for a breeder as travel time isn't always great for a kitty.
> 
> ...


Well now you have hun lol - i get solids from my boy xx and thank you  xx

I'm sure your girl is fine and i think this vet of yours was being a tad dippy x

let us know anyway - will be interesting if it comes back negative if they apologise to you or not x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I have to say that having felt behind her neck and general body, you can certainly "pinch more than in inch" all over!!!. So I hope we right in this case.
> 
> I will be back in touch tomorrow after the vet at 3pm.
> 
> Kindest regards........Janine (Kipp)


*Haha, good luck at the vets.*


----------



## Kipp (Oct 31, 2008)

TILLY'S VET UPDATE FOR FIP IS ON THE CAT CHAT FORUM TITLED:

FIP HELP WANTED!!!!! - TILLY'S VET UPDATE 

xxxxxxx


----------



## grassby (Dec 23, 2008)

I have only just joined but if i can put your mind at rest , i lost my cat my best friend really to fip . i had had him 10 years , he was a ginger siamese cross he would of died for me . But i got my son a kitten from a breeder as my son is disabled i wanted to make sure the kitten was healthy. But it brought fip in to my house and my cat died very quick i still have the kitten who is now 3 years and a 8 year old which it also infected so if any body needs ANY ADVICE I ALSO LOST A CAT TO FIV . I must of killed a lot of robins in my time cos i can't believe my luck.


----------



## Kipp (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey there,

I am SO SO very sorry to hear your news....................

Tilly who has FIP (so the test results say so) which was diognoised 6 months ago is doing fine and with not a single symptom at all. I referred her to another vet who feels that she has had the corona virus but may never totally shed it or, she may so sooner than we think but only time will tell.

Many thanks for reply after I posted this a few months ago and once again, I am truely sorry to hear of your loss. FIP is such a dreadful disease and up until having Tilly earlier this year I had never heard of such a terrible, terrible disease.

With kindest regards and warm wishes..................

Janine (Kipp) x


----------

